# top 10 calorie dense foods



## tinyfighter (Feb 25, 2011)

i struggle to get the big calories into my small frame daily and  looking for ideas on calorie dense foods?
 olive oil,full fat milk,yogert,eggs etc please.

sea food is all i dont like,apart from that il eat anything,im looking for the higest calories without eating huge volume of food as i only have a 27/28 waist, at present im eating 6 small meals a day with a minimum of 3000 calories which isnt realy enough so apart from more olive oil or junk food im just looking for ideas.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 25, 2011)

almond butter, or natty peanut butter into a shake is a fast 200-300cals
gatorade is an easy way to add carbs
pasta
whole eggs (90cals each...6+ is solid meal)
add honey to stuff, and or other condiments
and take a trip to mcds or burger king once or twice a week and tear up a couple of those dbl burgers, minus the coke n fries


----------



## pete26 (Feb 25, 2011)

peanutbutter and jelly sanwiches


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 25, 2011)

pete26 said:


> peanutbutter and jelly sanwiches


 mmmmmmmm


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol you would get a lot of calories eating that way but most likely if you put any weight its going to be mostly fat. Don't be lazy and eat tons of clean foods. Rice, Chicken, Oatmeal, whole wheat pasta. You want quality mass or a new set of love handles?


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 25, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Lol you would get a lot of calories eating that way but most likely if you put any weight its going to be mostly fat. Don't be lazy and eat tons of clean foods. Rice, Chicken, Oatmeal, whole wheat pasta. You want quality mass or a new set of love handles?


 

quality mass, a pair of love handles wouldnt suite me much im afraid


----------



## rezstyle (Feb 27, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Lol you would get a lot of calories eating that way but most likely if you put any weight its going to be mostly fat. Don't be lazy and eat tons of clean foods. Rice, Chicken, Oatmeal, whole wheat pasta. You want quality mass or a new set of love handles?


 
^^^ best advice.  Nut up and Eat up...lol.  Srs tho.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 27, 2011)

Whole chocolate milk, olive oil, and nuts are how I get almost half my calories and it is working very nicely for me. I think ectomorphs have an easier time not gaining so much fat from eating high calories but maybe it's just me idk.


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Whole chocolate milk, olive oil, and nuts are how I get almost half my calories and it is working very nicely for me. I think ectomorphs have an easier time not gaining so much fat from eating high calories but maybe it's just me idk.



ding ding ding ding we have a winner! 


Glad that's working for you, ihate. Eating "clean" is drastically overrated, especially for so-called hardgainers.


----------



## ironlifter (Aug 27, 2011)

cereal, peanut butter, egg, chicken breast, beef, yogurt etc. You can find weight gain food list here.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 27, 2011)

Avocados..

Fats have 9 calories a gram, protein and carbs have 4. Also try beans, they have a protein/carb combo in 1 meal and are very cheap.


----------



## Mike Haysham (Aug 28, 2011)

Well you guys are right and thanks for sharing this information and it is superb thing and i think peanut butter has got good calories.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 28, 2011)

im gonna grab a thing of peanuts and just leave them in my computer/tv/workout room.


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2011)

plant fats in the form of nuts and seeds are the most caloric dense foods with avocado's technically being a high fat fruit.  using olive and other oil's is an easy way to bring up the caloric content of a meal. olive oil, sunflower oil peanut oil, etc. there are plenty out there to suit just about anyone's tastes.


----------



## Hell (Aug 28, 2011)

1 big cup of milk
1/2 cup - 1 cup of oats
2 tbs pb
2 scoops protein
Berries/yogurt
2 tbs olive oil

Blend and drink - Easy 1,000-1,200 calorie breakfast


----------



## Mike Haysham (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike Haysham said:


> Well you guys are right and thanks for sharing this information and it is superb thing and i think peanut butter has got good calories.



Yorba Linda Fitness Trainer


----------



## rjd (Aug 29, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Avocados..
> 
> Fats have 9 calories a gram, protein and carbs have 4. Also try beans, they have a protein/carb combo in 1 meal and are very cheap.


 

LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! 
Both are terribly under-rated foods especially black bean. Chucked full of anti-oxidants.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 29, 2011)

i found a link somewhere on here the other day that had a list of 25 bulking foods, anyone know what im talking about or anything similar?


----------



## SFW (Aug 29, 2011)

Switch from skim to whole and Leave the skin on your chicken. You can make simple adjustments to your preexisting diet and probably gain the desired weight.


----------



## junea9 (Sep 18, 2011)

i got very good listing of food items from this discussion.
Thanks for writing about the topic. This is really going to
helps the reader.


----------



## Chubby (Sep 18, 2011)

Brazil nuts are loaded with fats and very fewer carbs. compared to other nuts.  But I don't know what kind of fats are those.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

PB&J.... I'm eating one right now and washing it down with a casein shake.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 19, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Lol you would get a lot of calories eating that way but most likely if you put any weight its going to be mostly fat. Don't be lazy and eat tons of clean foods. Rice, Chicken, Oatmeal, whole wheat pasta. You want quality mass or a new set of love handles?



I eat those 'clean' foods and gain fat real quick.  But if I stick to a lower carb approach with still plenty of calories I can gain just fine.

It comes down to what works for an individual.


----------



## Tension (Sep 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> PB&J.... I'm eating one right now and washing it down with a casein shake.



No joke this is my pregame meal for hockey. I play 3 times a week and its AMAZING. The problem with a complex meal before a sport that requires a ton of exertion is that you might puke it up. 

Occasionally I do whole grain rice + blueberries with cottage cheese and maybe an Orange about 10 minutes before ice time. I found that it leaves me with very little energy by the end of the game.


----------



## zoco (Sep 26, 2011)

tinyfighter said:


> i struggle to get the big calories into my small frame daily and  looking for ideas on calorie dense foods?
> olive oil,full fat milk,yogert,eggs etc please.
> 
> sea food is all i dont like,apart from that il eat anything,im looking for the higest calories without eating huge volume of food as i only have a 27/28 waist, at present im eating 6 small meals a day with a minimum of 3000 calories which isnt realy enough so apart from more olive oil or junk food im just looking for ideas.



Almonds and nuts blended in your protein shakes.

also about 30g of fish oil a day can help (not in the shakes of course  )


----------



## Pika (Sep 27, 2011)

I get my fats mostly from oliv oil bro


----------

